

Ask HN: Typing test for software interviews? - benktbyte

I&#x27;ve found that a simple typing speed test can reveal a lot of things that algorithms or engineering questions leave out. You find candidates with amazing resumes who top out around 50 words per minute. Then there are candidates who don&#x27;t know keyboard shortcuts in an IDE (when asked to copy some code in their favorite language+IDE). This got me thinking... are there other mechanical interview questions that actually have a good deal of correlation with software engineering prowess?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Good job filtering out all the carpal tunnelers.

